# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems >  PL 10 (150) Character Builds for M&M 3e

## MutantDragon

So, there are tons of character builds out there for a wide variety of different character types, but I wanted to see if we can assemble a thread of PL 10 (150) characters that are ready to play from the word go. This can include PL 10 versions of famous superheroes from comics or animation, completely original concepts, or whatever else. With that said, I'll kick this off with my shots at Spider-Man, Superman, and Thor.

*Thor*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 10 STAMINA 12 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 6 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Hammer) 2 (+8)
Ranged Combat (Hammer) 8 (+8)
Perception 5 (+5)
Insight 5 (+5)

Advantages
Attractive, Benefit (Norse God), Improved Critical (hammer), Power Attack, All-Out Attack, Takedown

Powers
Quasi-Immortality
Immunity 11 (Aging, Life Support) [11]
Impervious Toughness 10 [10]
Enhanced Strength 6 (Limited to Lifting) [6]

Mjolnir (Device, Easily Removable) --- [33]
Weather Control
Environment 8 (Impede Movement, Visibility, Cold) [24]
	Lightning Strike: Perception Range, Burst Area Damage 5 (Indirect 2  From Above) [1]

Hammer Strike
Strength Based Damage 2, Penetrating 11 [13]
	Hammer Throw: Strength Based Damage 2, Ranged 11 [1]

Flight 8 (500 mph) [16]

--- (55)


Offense
Unarmed +6 (+10 damage, DC 25)
Lightning Strike DC 15 (+5 damage, DC 20)
Hammer Strike +8 (+12 damage, DC 27)
Hammer Throw +8 (+12 damage, DC 27)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +12, Fortitude +12, Will +8


*Superman*
PL 10 (150)
Strength (2) 12 Agility 0 Stamina 12 Dexterity 0 Fighting 0 Intellect 0 Awareness 0 Presence 0

Powers
Flight: Flight 10
AE; Superspeed: Speed 10, Quickness 10

Invulnerability: Enhanced Stamina 10, Immunity 10 (life support), Impervious Toughness 12


Super Strength: Enhanced Strength 10, Enhanced Strength 5 (limited to lifting)
AE; Heat Vision: Ranged Damage 12 (precise)


Super Senses: Senses 9 (Vision Penetrates Concealment (quirk: cant penetrate lead), Accurate Hearing, Analytical Hearing, Extended Hearing, Ultra-Hearing)


Advantages: Languages (Kryptonian)


Skills: Journalism, 5 (+5), Insight 4 (+4), Perception 10 (+10), Persuasion 5 (+5), Ranged Combat: Heat Vision 8 (+8), Close Combat: Unarmed 8 (+8)


Defenses: Dodge 8, Parry 8, Will 8, Fortitude 12, Toughness 12




*Spider-Man*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 9 STAMINA 7 AGILITY 8/10
FIGHTING 3 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 5 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 0

Skills:
Close Combat (Unarmed) 8 (+11)
Ranged Combat (Spider-Web) 10 (+12)
Technology 5 (+10)
Perception 3 (+5)
Expertise (science) 5 (+10)
Expertise (photography) 1 (+6)

Advantages: 
Great Endurance, Takedown, Inventor

Powers:
"Proportionate Strength and Agility of a Spider" 
Enhanced Strength 9 [18]
Enhanced Stamina 7 [14]
Enhanced Agility 7 [14]
Leaping 4 (120 feet) [4]

"Spider-Powers" 
Movement 3 (Wall-Crawling 2, Sure Footed) [6]
Speed 5 (60 mph) [5]

"Spider-Sense- Warns of Danger & Boosts Agility"
Senses 1 (Danger Sense) [1]
Enhanced Agility 2 [4]
Enhanced Skills 10: Acrobatics 6 (+16), Perception 4 (+9) [5]
Enhanced Advantages 5: Evasion, Improved Defense, Improved Initiative, Move-By Action, Uncanny Dodge [5]
Enhanced Dodge 2 [2]
Enhanced Parry 4 [4]

"Web-Shooters" (Device, Removable) ---[16]
"Web-Line" Movement 1 (Swinging) [2]
"Spider-Web" Ranged Cumulative Affliction 6 (resisted by Dodge, overcome by damage; Hindered and Vulnerable, Defenseless, and Immobilized), Extra Condition, Limited to two degrees [18]
---(20)

Offense:
Unarmed +11 (+9 Damage, DC 24)
Spider-Web +12 (+6 Affliction, DC 16)
Initiative +8 (+14 Spider-Sense)

Defenses:
Dodge +9 (+11, +13 Spider-Sense, DC 22), Parry +9 (+13 Spider-Sense, DC 23), Toughness +7, Fortitude +9, Will +10


(And, yes, Superman is formatted differently than the others. I'm just too lazy to swap it over to my new format.)

----------


## MutantDragon

So, here's a generic character with power over the four classical elements.

*Elemental*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 10 STAMINA 10 AGILITY 4
FIGHTING 4 DEXTERITY 4
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 6 (+10)
Ranged Combat (Elemental Might) 6 (+10)
Expertise (any) 6 (+6)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack

Powers
Earths Toughness
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Impervious Toughness 10 [10]

Flame Protection
Immunity 10 (fire) [10]

Elemental Might
Fire Blast: Ranged Damage 10 [20]
	Fire Bomb: Ranged Burst Area Damage 6 [1]
	Fire Spray: Cone Area Damage 10 [1]
	Air Control: Move Object 10 [1]
	Water Blast: Line Area Damage 10 [1]
	Air Form: Insubstantial 2, Flight 5 [1]
	Dehydrating Touch: Damage 10 Linked to Weaken Stamina 10 [1]
	Water Form: Insubstantial 1, Movement 1 (Underwater Adaption), Swimming 10, Elongation 3 [1]

Offense
Unarmed +10 (+10 Damage, DC 25
Fire Blast +10 (+10 Damage, DC 25
Fire Bomb DC 16 (+6 Damage, DC 21)
Other Area Effects DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Dehydrating Touch +4 (+10 Damage, DC 25) Linked to Weaken Stamina 10 (DC 20)

Defense
Dodge +10, Parry +10, Toughness +10, Fortitude +10, Will +10

----------


## MutantDragon

After some more time spent building, I am proud to announce the PL 10 (150) Fantastic Four!

*Mister Fantastic*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 2 STAMINA 6 AGILITY 2
FIGHTING 2 DEXTERITY 3
INTELLIGENCE 10 AWARENESS 5 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Expertise (Science) 10 (+20)
Technology 10 (+20)
Vehicles 2 (+5)


Advantages
Benefit 3 (Wealth Â Millionaire), Inventor, Skill Mastery (Technology), Skill Mastery (Science), Ultimate Effort (Technology), Ultimate Effort (Science), Improvised Tools, Eidetic Memory, Assessment, Equipment 4, Close Combat 6

Powers
WorldÂs Greatest Mind
Quickness 10 (Limited to mental tasks) [5]

Stretchiness
Elongation 8 [8]
Immunity 5 (fall damage) [5]
Protection 4 [4]
Impervious Toughness 8 (Limited to physical impacts) [4]
Movement 3 (Environmental Adaption (Tight Spaces), Slithering, Sure-footed)
Precise Insubstantial 1

Stretchy Tricks
Stretch Fist: Strength-Based Damage 4 [4]
Â	Stretchy Grapple: Enhanced Advantages 4 (Chokehold, Fast Grab, Improved Grab, Improved Hold) [1]
Â	Stretch Shapes: Morph 2 (Shapes) (Limited to simple shapes) (Quirk: Retains Colors) [1]
Â	Stretch Bounce: Leaping 4 [1]

Equipment
Baxter Building (Base)
Gargantuan, Toughness 10. Communications, Computer, Defense System, Fire Prevention System, Gym, Hanger, infirmary, Laboratory, Library, Living Space, Power System, Security System, Workshop, Dimensional Portal

Offense
Unarmed +8 (+2 Damage, DC 17)
Stretch Fist +8 (+6 Damage, DC 21)

Defense
Dodge + 8, Parry + 8, Toughness +10, Fortitude +10, Will +10



*Invisible Woman*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 1 STAMINA 2 AGILITY 3
FIGHTING 3 DEXTERITY 3
INTELLIGENCE 2 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 4

Skills
Expertise (Science) 3 (+5)
Technology 3 (+5)
Close Combat (Unarmed) 3 (+6)
Ranged Combat (Force Energy) 5 (+8)
Persuasion 4 (+8, +13 with Attractive)

Advantages
Attractive 2, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Benefit 3 (Wealth Â Millionaire)

Powers
Invisibility
Concealment 4 (All visual senses) (Affects Others) [12]

Personal Forcefield
Impervious Protection 10 (Sustained) [20]

Force Energy
Invisible Construct: Movable, Impervious Create 10 (Subtle 2, Dynamic) [43]
Â	Invisible Force Blast: Ranged Damage 12 (Subtle 2, Dynamic) [1]


Offense
Unarmed +6 (+1 Damage, DC 16)
Invisible Force Blast +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +2/+12, Fortitude +5, Will +11



*The Human Torch*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 1 STAMINA 4 AGILITY 4
FIGHTING 4 DEXTERITY 4
INTELLIGENCE 1 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 1

Skills
Ranged Combat (Firepower) 4 (+8)
Persuasion 4 (+5, +7 with Attractive)
Technology 4 (+5)
Vehicles 8 (+12)
Expertise (Racing) 4 (+5)

Advantages
Attractive, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Benefit 3 (Wealth Â Millionaire)

Powers
Fire Aura
Selective Reaction Damage 3 [15]
Sustained Immunity 5 (Bullets) [5]

Fire Flight
Flight 7 [14]

Fire Being
Immunity 11 (heat, fire) [11]

Firepower
Fire Blast: Ranged Damage 12 [24]
Â	Fire Bomb: Ranged Burst Area Damage 8 [1]
Â	Fire Spray: Cone Area Damage 12 [1]
Â	Fire Ray: Line Area Damage 12 [1]

Offense
Fire Blast +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Fire Bomb DC 18 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Fire Spray and Fire Ray DC 22 (+12 Damage, DC 27)

Defense
Dodge +12, Parry +12, Toughness +4, Fortitude +6, Will +8



*The Thing*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 12 STAMINA 12 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 8 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 3 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 2

Skills
Vehicles 16 (+16)
Technology 4 (+7)
Expertise (Science) 4 (+7)
Expertise (Streetwise) 6 (+9)
Athletics 4 (+16)
Ranged Attack (Thrown) 8 (+8)
Persuasion 4 (+6)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Benefit 3 (Wealth Â Millionaire), Fearless, Interpose, Ultimate Effort (Toughness), Accurate Attack, Diehard, Extraordinary Effort, Fast Grab, Takedown

Powers
Rocky Form
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Impervious Toughness 12 [12]
Enhanced Strength 9 [18]
Enhanced Stamina 9 [18]
Enhanced Strength 2 (Limited to lifting) [2]

Ground Pound
Burst Area Damage 10 [20]

Offense
Unarmed +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Thrown +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Ground Pound DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +12, Fortitude +12, Will +8

----------


## MutantDragon

Okay, this one was perhaps a stretch but...

*Zeus*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 4 STAMINA 10 AGILITY 2
FIGHTING 4 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 2

Skills
Expertise (Kingship) 8 (+8)
Ranged Combat (Lightning Bolt) 8 (+10)
Close Combat (Unarmed) 2 (+6)
Intimidation 6 (+8, +10 with Attractive)

Advantages
Attractive, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Benefit (King of the Greek Gods)

Powers
Immortal Physiology
Immunity 11 (Aging, Life Support) [11]
Regeneration 5 [5]
Immortality 5 [10]
Impervious Toughness 10 [10]

Godly Power
Lightning Bolt: Ranged Damage 10 [20]
	Lightning Blast: Line Area Damage 10 [1]
	Malleable Form: Morph 4 [1]
	Enhanced Strength 10 [1]
	Godly Comprehension: Comprehend Languages 4, Senses 12 (Divine Awareness, Precognition, Post Cognition, Time Sense, Vision Counters Concealment)

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)
Lightning Blast +10 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Lightning Streak DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +10, Parry +10, Toughness +10, Fortitude +10, Will +10

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, here's Hercules. Surprisingly, out of all my builds so far, he's the one who started the most over budget. Unfortunately, I had to drop his bow, a device with solid ranged damage and a nasty weaken effect. Oh well.

*Hercules*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 12 STAMINA 12 AGILITY 1
FIGHTING 8 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Athletics 4 (+16)
Ranged Attack (Thrown) 6 (+8)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Benefit (Demigod), Fearless, Diehard, Takedown, Extraordinary Effort

Powers
Immortal Physiology
Immunity 11 (Aging, Life Support) [11]
Regeneration 5 [5]
Immortality 5 [10]
Impervious Toughness 10 [10]

Strongest Man to Ever Live
Enhanced Strength 6 (Limited to lifting) [6]
Leaping 5 [5]
Speed 4 [4]

Offense
Unarmed +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Thrown +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)

Defenses
Dodge 8, Parry 8, Toughness 12, Fortitude 12, Will 8

----------


## MutantDragon

Here's a giant with some decent magical ability.

*Magic Giant*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 12 STAMINA 12 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 8 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 2 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Athletics 6 (+18)
Ranged Attack (Thrown) 8 (+8)
Expertise (Magic) 10 (+12)
Perception 8 (+10)
Treatment 8 (+10)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Fearless, Interpose, Ritualist, Takedown, Diehard, Extraordinary Effort, Ultimate Effort (Toughness), Improved Grab

Powers
Giant Physiology
Growth 8 (Permanent, Innate) [9]
Enhanced Strength 4 (Limited to lifting) [4]
Impervious Toughness 10 [10]

Giant Magic
Spell of Invisibility: Concealment 4 (all visual senses) [8]
	Spell of Creation: Create 4 [1]
	Spell of Flight: Flight 4 [1]
	Spell of Illusion: Illusion 4 (visual & auditory) [1]
	Spell of Healing: Healing 3 (Stabilize) [1]
	Spell of Mind Reading: Mind Reading 4 [1]
	Spell of Seeing: Precognition [1]
	Spell of Remembrance: Postcognition [1]

Ground Pound
Burst Area Damage 10 [20]

Offense
Unarmed +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Thrown +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Ground Pound DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +12, Fortitude +12, Will +8

----------


## TerrickTerran

I like the Hercules. Shame about the bow but other than Immortality, I can't see much to even consider getting rid of.

----------


## MutantDragon

> I like the Hercules. Shame about the bow but other than Immortality, I can't see much to even consider getting rid of.


Thanks. Honestly, since this build is meant as pre-divine-ascension, you're probably right about the immortality. That'd free up ten points for other things to round out the build.

----------


## MutantDragon

So, here's another build. Basic paragon minus a bunch of skill in exchange for a ridiculous amount of raw power (potential lifting strength of _70_ without extra effort? And do you see that flying speed?). Most of the more ridiculous stuff isn't particularly useful in combat, but great role-play fodder.

_Ultra-Powerful Rookie_
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 14 STAMINA 14 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 4 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 2 (+6)
Ranged Attack (Thrown) 6 (+6)
Expertise (Writing) 6 (+6)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Diehard, Ultimate Effort (Toughness), Interpose, Extraordinary Effort, Takedown

Powers
Invulnerability
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Impervious Toughness 12 [12]
Enhanced Stamina 12 [24]

Unbridled Power
Enhanced Strength 12 [24]
Enhanced Strength 12 (Limited to lifting) [12]
Enhanced Strength 6 (Limited to Lifting, Tiring) [3]

Physics Defying Power
Supersonic Flight: Flight 9 [18]
	Supersonic Flight 2: Flight 18 (Distracting) [1]
	Blinding Speed: Speed 9, Quickness 9 [1]
	Subsonic Flight & Vast Strength: Flight 5, Enhanced Strength 8 (Limited to lifting) [1]
	Unrivaled Strength: Enhanced Strength 18 (Limited to lifting) [1]

Stronger Than a Million Men
Ground Pound: Burst Area Damage 10 [20]
	Enhanced Strength 20 (Limited to Lifting) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)
Thrown +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)
Ground Pound DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +14, Fortitude +14, Will +6

----------


## MutantDragon

Now, Hulk.

*Hulk*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 14 STAMINA 14 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 2 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE -2 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 4 (+6)
Ranged Attack (Thrown) 6 (+6)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Diehard, Ultimate Effort (Toughness), Extraordinary Effort, Takedown

Powers
Incredible Resilience
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Impervious Toughness 12 [12]
Enhanced Stamina 14 [28]

Unbridled Power
Enhanced Strength 14 [28]
Enhanced Strength 8 (Limited to lifting) [8]
Leaping 10 [10]

Strongest One There Is
Ground Pound: Burst Area Damage 10 [20]
	Enhanced Strength 20 (Limited to Lifting) [1]
	Thunderclap: Cone Area Affliction 10 (Resisted and overcome by fortitude; dazed, stunned) Limited Degree, Linked to Cone Area Damage 5 [1]

You Wont Like Me When Im Angry
Enhanced Strength 10 (Limited to lifting, Uncontrolled) [5]
Regeneration 10 (Uncontrolled) [5]
Leaping 2 (Uncontrolled) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)
Thrown +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)
Ground Pound DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Thunderclap DC 20 (+5 Damage, DC 20, and Affliction 10, DC 20)

Defense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +14, Fortitude +14, Will +6

----------


## MutantDragon

So, here's a Molecule Man lookalike. With only 150 points, I'm not entirely satisfied. The defenses especially are low. His Will/Fortitude is PL 5, and his Toughness/Dodge and Toughness/Parry are more 8.5. Not great, but the workaround is to throw up a big, impervious, movable, selective bubble with the create power and hide behind it. Not ideal, but transform is expensive and needs high ranks in order to affect anything bigger than a bicycle.

*Matter Manipulator*
PL 10
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 5 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 2 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Ranged Combat (Molecular Manipulation) 7 (+7)
Technology 3 (+5)

Advantages
None

Powers
Molecular Manipulation
Molecular Rearrangement: Transform 13 (anything into anything, continuous, ranged) [91]
 Fashion Whatever I Desire from the Ambient Material: Create 14 (continuous, impervious, innate, movable, selective, precise, subtle) [1]
 Matter Relocation and Destruction: Move Object 13 (damaging, perception, precise, subtle 2) Linked to Weaken 5 (all abilities, affects objects, selective); Teleport 5 (increased mass 8, change direction, change velocity) [1]

Levitating Object
Flight 5 (platform) [5]

Force Field
Protection 6 (impervious 6, sustained) [12]

Offense
Unarmed +0 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Matter Relocation and Destruction +7 (+13 Damage, DC 28, Weaken 5, DC 20)

Deffense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +11, Fortitude +5, Will +5

----------


## MutantDragon

Well, I had an idea for a PL 10 deity who can actually create whole worlds and such. I created it for 150 points. I had to do some _ruthless_ cutting on abilities, skills, and advantages, and I had to nix a whole bunch of powers, but I managed it. This character can genuinely create Earth-sized planets and a little more than a thousand animals and an equal number of humanoids for the initial populations of the planets. So, without further ado, here it is.


*Deity*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 10 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0


Skills
Insight 8 (+8)
Science 8 (+8)

Advantages
Benefit (Deity)

Powers
Divine Physiology
Immunity 11 (Aging, Life Support) [11]

Godly Might
World Creation: Create 30 (Tiring, Permanent, Innate, Precise, Increased Mass 47) [80]
	Populate World: Summon 4 (Permanent, Horde, Tiring, Variable Type 2 (animals), Distracting, Attitude 1, Innate, Multiple Minions 11, Check Required (Science) 4) [1]
	Populate World II: Summon 4 (Permanent, Horde, Tiring, Variable Type 2 (humanoids), Distracting, Attitude 1, Innate, Multiple Minions 11, Check Required (Science) 4) [1]
	Limited-Omniscience: Enhanced Intelligence 8, Senses 17 (Divine Awareness, Vision Counters Concealment, Vision Counters Illusion, Danger Sense, Darkvision, Postcognition, Precognition, Time Sense), Remote Sensing 17 (Dimensional 3, Subtle 2), Comprehend Languages 4 [1]
	Divine Wrath: Perception Ranged Damage 12 Linked to Weaken 10 (Broad (all abilities), Incurable, Simultaneous), Enhanced Advantages 8 (Ranged Attack 8) Enhanced Skills 10 (Intimidate 10 (+12)) [1]
	Divine Restoration: Healing 10 (Energizing, Restorative, Resurrection, Stabilize, Persistent, Perception Ranged) [1]
	Divine Transportation: Movement 10 (Dimension Travel 3, Space Travel 3, Time Travel 3, Water-Walking 1), Teleport 10 (Extended, Easy, Accurate, Change Direction, Change Velocity, Increased Mass 8) [1]
	Environment 16 (Cold, Heat, Impede Movement, Visibility, Selective) [1]
	Divine Strength: Enhanced Strength 10, Enhanced Strength 60 (Limited to Lifting) [1]
	Divine Invulnerability: Immunity 80 (Toughness effects) [1]
	Divine Transmutation: Transform 10 (Anything into Anything, Permanent, Innate, Increased Mass 39) [1]


Offense
Unarmed +0 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Unarmed +0 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Divine Wrath+ 8 (+12 Damage, DC 27, Weaken 10 (DC 20))

Defense
Dodge +10, Parry +10, Toughness +10 (or immune), Fortitude +10, Will +10

----------


## MutantDragon

It occurs to me that I could improve the deity build by changing two things:
1. Make the Create power Distracting and Impervious. The planet really should be a lot harder to destroy.
2. For the Strength power, drop 20 points from power lifting and drop ten of those into the Close Combat Advantage and another ten into Impervious Toughness.

----------


## Madwand99

I like the Deity idea. Can't have Permanent effects in an array, though. Impervious is also pointless when Toughness is so high.

----------


## MutantDragon

> I like the Deity idea. Can't have Permanent effects in an array, though. Impervious is also pointless when Toughness is so high.


Darn it. Permanent effects can't be in arrays? Well, #*%$. There goes all hopes of fitting it in at 150 points.

----------


## Madwand99

> Darn it. Permanent effects can't be in arrays? Well, #*%$. There goes all hopes of fitting it in at 150 points.


Your best alternative is the Continuous modifier, but it is +1.

----------


## MutantDragon

> Your best alternative is the Continuous modifier, but it is +1.


Yeah, probably. So, now I need to get save an extra two points per rank or reduce the rank. Hmmm...Unreliable could get me a point per rank back, and the rest could probably be gained through increasing the Check Required a bit.

----------


## MutantDragon

Just realized Divine Wrath is too high (and shouldnt have an attack roll). So, yeah, that needs to get reduced a couple ranks.

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, so, I have revisited the good ol' matter manipulator build. Utilizing some knowledge about increased mass I didn't have when I made the first build, I have brought forth a new version that I like a lot better. Like, it went from one of my least favorite builds to a strong contender for my absolute _favorite_. Without further ado, the revised matter manipulator is now available for your reading pleasure!

*Matter Manipulator*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 1 STAMINA 3 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 2 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 5 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Ranged Combat (Molecular Manipulation) 6 (+8)
Expertise (Science) 8 (+13)
Technology 8 (+13)

Advantages
Inventor, Eidetic Memory, Wealth 3 (Millionaire)

Powers
Molecular Manipulation
Molecular Rearrangement: Transform 5 (anything into anything, Continuous, Ranged, Increased Mass 13) [48]
	Matter Creation: Create 11 (Movable, Permanent, Impervious, Precise, Subtle 1, Innate, Increased Mass 1) [1]
	Raw Energy: Move Object 12 (Damaging, Perception Ranged) [1]

Flying Platform
Flight 7 (Platform) [7]

Create Armor of Unobtanium
Protection 10, Impervious Toughness 11, Activation (Move Action) [20]

Offense
Unarmed +2 (+1 Damage, DC 16)
Raw Energy +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)

Defense
Dodge +7, Parry +7, Toughness +13, Fortitude +8, Will +12

----------


## MutantDragon

So, here's a new one: a superpowered ghost. 'Nuff said.

*Ghost*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH - STAMINA - AGILITY 2
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 1 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 1

Skills
Ranged Attack (Eldritch Power) 8 (+10)
Expertise (Magic) 4 (+5)
Stealth 8 (+10)
Perception 8 (+10)
Intimidation 12 (+13)

Advantages
Move-By-Action, Ritualist

Powers
Unliving
Immunity 30 (Fortitude Effects) [30]
Regeneration 1 [1]
Protection 2 [2]

Incorporeal Body
Insubstantial 4 (Permanent, Innate) [16]
Flight 5 [10]

Eldritch Power
Unnatural Force: Move Object 8 (Damaging, Affect Corporeal 8) [32]
	Dominate Mortal: Affliction 10 (Ranged, Affects Corporeal 10, Resisted by Will; Entranced, Compelled, Controlled) [1]
	Eldritch Mind: Communication 2 (Mental, Affect Corporeal 2, Rapid 2), Mind Reading 6 (Affects Corporeal 6) [1]

Communication with Other Spirits
Comprehend 2 (Spirits) [4]

Invisibility
Concealment 4 (All visual Senses, Continuous, Precise) [13]

Offense
Unnatural Force +10 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Dominate Mortal +10 (Affliction 10, DC 20)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +2, Fortitude , Will +10

----------


## MutantDragon

Another build I recently revisited was Superman's.While there's nothing inherently wrong with my original crack at it, I recently discovered that you can array powers off of the damage portion of Strength, seemingly fixing a problem most "low" powered Superman builds have: lifting heavy stuff while doing practically anything else. Now, a flaw with _this_ method is that heat vision won't be much of a threat to anything but mooks. Really, though, when has his heat vision ever been as effective as his fists when it comes to fighting the big bad of the story? Plus, I got to add a lot more stuff to this version, and I finally put the senses in an array and some extra power lifting in with low speed flight as part of the movement array, things many would be Superman builders have suggested before me. Overall, I'm pretty happy with this version.

*Superman*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 12 STAMINA 12 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 8 (+8)
Ranged Combat (Heat Vision) 6 (+8)
Persuasion 6 (+6)
Perception 10 (+10)
Expertise (Journalism) 5 (+5)
Insight 5 (+5)

Advantages
Power Attack, Move-by-Action, Languages (Kryptonian)

Powers
Invulnerability
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Impervious Toughness 12 [12]

Faster Than a Speeding Bullet
Supersonic Flight: Flight 10 [20]
	Supersonic Sprint: Speed 10, Quickness 10 [1]
	Power Flying: Flight 5, Enhanced Strength 10 (Limited to Lifting) [1]
	Space Flight: Movement 4 (Environmental Adaption (Zero G), Space Travel 3)

More Powerful Than a Locomotive
Enhanced Strength 6 (Limited to Lifting) [6]

More Uses than a Swiss Army Knife
(All effects in this power are arrayed off the damage portion of Strength)
	Heat Vision: Ranged Damage 5 (Precise, Accurate) [1]
	Arctic Breath: Cone Area Affliction 4 (Resisted by Fortitude, Overcome by Strength, Extra Condition, Limited Degree, Cumulative; Hindered and Vulnerable, Immobile and Defenseless) [1]
	Hurricane Breath: Cone Area Move Object 4 (Damaging, Limited to Moving Away from the Hero) [1]
	Superhuman Senses: Senses 13 (Vision Penetrates Concealment (Quirk: Cant Penetrate Lead), Accurate Hearing, Analytical Hearing, Extended Hearing 3, Ultra-Hearing, Lowlight Vision, Microscopic Vision 1, Extended Vision) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Heat Vision +8 (+5 Damage, DC 20)
Arctic Breath DC 14 (Affliction 4, DC 14)
Hurricane Breath: DC 14 (+4 Damage, DC 19)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +12, Fortitude +12, Will +8

----------


## MutantDragon

Well, now for Wolverine of the X-Men (and an assortment of other teams, really).

*Wolverine*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 3 STAMINA 8 AGILITY 3
FIGHTING 10 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 5 PRESENCE 2

Skills
Close Combat (Claws) 2 (+12)
Perception 8 (+13)
Insight 6 (+11)
Stealth 8 (+11)
Athletics 4 (+7)
Intimidation 6 (+8)

Advantages
All-Out-Attack, Power Attack, Accurate Attack, Languages (Japanese), Improved Critical (Claws) 4

Powers
Mutant Healing Factor
Regeneration 10 [10]
Immunity 3 (Aging, Poison, Disease) [3]

Adamantium Claws
Strength-Based Damage 5, Penetrating 8 [13]

Enhanced Senses
Senses 7 (Ultrahearing, Lowlight Vision, Extended Olfactory, Analytical Olfactory, Accurate Olfactory, Tracking Olfactory 2) [7]

Unbreakable Bones
Immunity 20 (Bludgeoning, Limited to Half-Effect) [10]
Protection 2

Offense
+12 (+8 Damage, DC 23)

Defense
Dodge +10, Parry +10, Toughness +10, Fortitude +11, Will +9

----------


## MutantDragon

So, here's a gravity manipulator.

*Gravity Manipulator*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 4 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 3 AWARENESS 1 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Ranged Combat (Gravity Manipulation) 8 (+8)
Expertise (Science) 4 (+7)
Technology 4 (+7)

Advantages
Inventor, Power Attack

Powers
Gravity Manipulation
Subjective Gravity: Move Object 10 (Damaging, Perception Ranged, Increased Mass 5, Dynamic) [46]
	Gravity Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged, Penetrating 12, Dynamic) [2]
	Gravity Well: Move Object 10 (Damaging, Burst Area 2, Limited to moving objects towards the center of the area, Increased Mass 5, Dynamic) [2]
	Anti-Gravity Field: Move Object 10 (Burst Area 2, Limited to moving objects upwards, Increased Mass 15, Dynamic) [2]
	Gravity Crush: Move Object 10 (Damaging, Burst Area 2, Limited to moving objects downwards, Increased Mass 5, Dynamic) [2]

Gravity Adaption
Movement 3 (Environmental Adaption 2: Zero Gravity & High Gravity, Safe Fall) [6]

Gravity Flight
Flight 7, Subtle [15]

Gravity Field
Protection 10, Impervious 10, Sustained [20]

Gravity Sense
Senses 2 (Gravity Awareness, Ranged) [2]

Offense
Unarmed +0 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Subjective Gravity +8 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Gravity Blast +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Gravity Well DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Gravity Crush DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +14, Fortitude +10, Will +10

----------


## MutantDragon

Now, time to introduce my Cyclops (think X-Men, not one-eyed giant) build.

*Cyclops*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 2 STAMINA 5 AGILITY 2
FIGHTING 4 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 3 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 2

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 2 (+6)
Ranged Combat (Optic Blast) 7 (+9)
Expertise (Geometry) 13 (+16)
Expertise (Mutants) 6 (+9)
Expertise (Tactics) 8 (+11)
Persuasion 6 (+8)
Insight 6 (+8)
Athletics 4 (+6)
Vehicles 8 (+10)
Technology 4 (+7)

Advantages
Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Leadership, Teamwork, Skill Mastery: Expertise (Geometry), Defensive Roll 2, Set-Up, Improved Smash

Powers
Optic Blast
Optic Blast: Damage 11 (Ranged, Penetrating 10) [32]
	Optic Beam: Damage 10 (Line Area, Penetrating 10) [1]

Family Power Immunity
Immunity 2 (His own powers and those of Havok) [2]

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+2 Damage, DC 17)
Optic Blast +9 (+11 Damage, DC 26)
Optic Beam DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +11, Parry +11, Toughness +7, Fortitude + 9, Will +11

----------


## MutantDragon

Whether you prefer to call him Shazam or Captain Marvel, he's a famous flying brick from DC who can now be used in your games as a PL 10 character!

*Shazam (Or Captain Marvel. Please Don't Kill Me.)*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 0/12 STAMINA 0/12 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0/8 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0/10 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Perception 5 (+7)
Insight 5 (+7)
Expertise (Magic) 6 (+6/+16)

Advantages
Ritualist, Interpose, Teamwork

Powers
Champion of the Gods (Activation, Move Action) [119]

Stamina of Atlas
Enhanced Stamina 12 [24]
Immunity 15 (Life Support, Fatigue Effects) [15]
Impervious Toughness 12 [12]
Enhanced Advantage 3 (Diehard, Ultimate Effort (Toughness), Extraordinary Effort) [3]

Gifts of the Gods
Strength of Hercules: Enhanced Strength 12, Enhanced Strength 20, Enhanced Skills 6 (Athletics 6 (+6/+18), Enhanced Advantages 2 (Power Attack, Ultimate Effort (Strength)), Dynamic [50]
	Wisdom of Solomon: Enhanced Intelligence 10, Comprehend Languages 4, Enhanced Advantages 4 (Inventor, Eidetic Memory, Improvised Tools, Jack of All Trades), Enhanced Skills 4 (Expertise(Science) 2 (+2/+12), Technology 2 (+2/+12)), Variable 2 (Skills), Quickness 2 (Limited to Mental Tasks), Dynamic [2]
	Speed of Mercury: Flight 11, Speed 11, Quickness 11, Move-By-Action, Improved Initiative 4, Dynamic [2]
	Power of Zeus: Damage 10 (Perception Range, Indirect 2 (From Above), Dynamic) [2]

Courage of Achilles
Enhanced Fighting 8 [8]
Immunity 2 (Fear Effects) [2]
Enhanced Advantages 2 (All-Out-Attack, Accurate Attack) [2]

Offense
Unarmed +0 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Unarmed +8 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Unarmed +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Power of Zeus DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +0/+8, Toughness +0/+12, Fortitude +0/+12, Will +8

----------


## MutantDragon

Well, folks, I finally brought myself around to doing it. I finally built him. The guy who kickstarted an entire genre when he first appeared in 1954. Arguably Toho's greatest success and one of the most famous beasts to ever exist within the collective human consciousness. Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, I present to you....

*Godzilla*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 16 STAMINA 16 AGILITY -1
FIGHTING 4 DEXTERITY -1
INTELLIGENCE -5 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Athletics 4 (+20)
Intimidation 2 (+10)

Advantages
Power Attack, All-Out-Attack, Ultimate Effort (Toughness), Fast Grab, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Takedown 2, Fearless

Powers
Giant Monster
Growth 16 (Permanent, Innate) [17]
Growth 4 (Limited to not affecting anything other than size and mass ranks, Permanent, Innate) [3]

Unkillable Monster
Impervious Toughness 16 [16]
Immunity 10 (Life support) [10]
Regeneration 5 [5]

Semi-Aquatic Reptile
Movement 1 (Environmental adaption (aquatic)) [2]
Swimming 4 [4]

Radioactive Dinosaur Monster
Atomic Breath: Damage 10 (Cone Area 5) [60]
	Atomic Beam: Damage 16 (Ranged, Penetrating 16), Enhanced Advantage (Ranged Combat 5) [1]
	Earth Smash: Damage 10 (Burst Area 6, Limited to targets on the same surface) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +4 (+16 Damage, DC 31)
Atomic Beam +4 (+16 Damage, DC 31)
Atomic Breath DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Earth Smash DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +4, Parry +4, Toughness +16, Fortitude +16, Will +4

----------


## TerrickTerran

Love Godzilla. If I ever run a game, that's who I'm playing.

----------


## MutantDragon

> Love Godzilla. If I ever run a game, that's who I'm playing.


Hey, glad you like it. I had a lot of fun building him.

----------


## MutantDragon

All righty, folks. I will start this post with a full disclosure: this build was born out of my total inability to satisfyingly create Darth Vader. He's just too good at too many things. So then I made this build. After shaving thirty points off of it. Which was already a good 55 points cheaper than my already watered down Vader build. The point is, force users are wickedly expensive, due to needing a lot of skills and advantages on top of high abilities and a decent expenditure on powers. Yeah, this was sanity testing. Anyway, here's the build.

*Jedi*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 1 STAMINA 3 AGILITY 4
FIGHTING 5 DEXTERITY 3
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Acrobatics 6 (+10)
Perception 8 (+10)
Insight 5 (+7)
Expertise (The Force) 10 (+10)
Close Combat (Lightsabers) 7 (+12)
Ranged Combat (Force Telekinesis) 8 (+11)

Advantages
Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Improved Defense, Improved Initiative, Improved Disarm, Takedown 1, Defensive Roll 2

Powers
Force Senses
Senses 4 (Force Sense (Ranged, Accurate, Analytical), Danger Sense) [5]
Mind Reading 3 (Limited to Emotions) [3]

The Power of the Force
Force Telekinesis: Move object 8 (Damaging, Precise, Subtle) [26]
	Jedi Defense: Deflect 14 (Limited to while holding a lightsaber, Reflect, Redirect, Quirk: Reflect and Redirect only apply to energy based ranged attacks (-2)) [1]
	Mind Trick: Affliction 10 (Perception Ranged, Limited to targets who can hear and understand the Jedi, Subtle, Limited Degree; Resisted and Overcome by Will, Dazed, Compelled) [1]

Jedi Movement
Leaping 1 [1]
Speed 2 [2]

Lightsaber (Device, Easily Removable) [9]
Damage 7 (Penetrating 8) [15]
--- (15)

Offense
Unarmed +5 (+1 Damage, DC 16)
Lightsaber +12 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Force Telekinesis +11 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Mind Trick (Affliction 10, DC 20)

Defense
Dodge +15, Parry +15, Toughness +5, Fortitude +7, Will +13

----------


## noob

An easy way to shave points from that build to fit more other things is just reducing the rank of the mind trick, "it works only against weak willed people" can translate to "I have a low rank in it" (unlike kyloren who does seems to have a high rank in it)
Wait you were using an array?
Never-mind.

----------


## MutantDragon

OK, folks. Behold the PL 10 reality warper!

*Reality Warper*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 0 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Ranged Combat (Reality Alteration) 6 (+6)

Advantages
Attractive, Wealth 3

Powers
Unconscious Force Field
Protection 14 (Impervious 13) [27]

Reality Alteration
Illusionary Reality: Illusion 12 (All Senses, Continuous) [72]
	Molecular Rearrangement: Transform 8 (Anything into Anything, Continuous, Ranged, Increased Mass 17) [1]
	Imagination Creation: Create 10 (Movable, Continuous, Impervious, Precise, Subtle 1, Innate, Increased Mass 19) [1]
	Cosmic Energy: Move Object 14 (Damaging, Perception Ranged, Increased Mass 16) [1]
	Cosmic Bomb: Damage 10 (Ranged, Penetrating 10, Burst Area 4) [1]
	Any Power Imaginable: Variable 9 (Cosmic, Move Action) [1]
	Conjure Imaginary Friends: Summon 5 (Controlled, Horde, Mental Link, Multiple Minions 4, Sacrifice, Variable Type 2 (humanoids)) [1]

Ignore Gravity
Flight 3 [6]

Offense
Unarmed +0 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Cosmic Energy +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)
Cosmic Bomb DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +14, Fortitude +8, Will +12

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> OK, folks. Behold the PL 10 reality warper!
> 
> *Reality Warper*
> PL 10 (150)
> STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 0 AGILITY 0
> FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
> INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0
> 
> Skills
> ...


Damn this guy is probably the most op character you have made. I don't think any gm would accept him lol.

----------


## MutantDragon

> Damn this guy is probably the most op character you have made. I don't think any gm would accept him lol.


Fair on both counts! Comes with the territory of trying to create a fully fledged reality warper, I suppose. But, yeah, even his low skills aren't much of an issue when he can pull out 16 PL 5 characters at any time he likes. Plus, there's even more BS that can be pulled, depending on how much your GM lets you get away with on that variable power. Overall, yeah, this is way too powerful for most games.

----------


## MutantDragon

Well, folks, time to take a peek at one of the most iconic and dangerous X-Men villains of all time. Strong as they come and tougher still, he's the ultimate evil stepbrother. Please welcome the unstoppable *JUGGERNAUT*!!


*Juggernaut*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 14 STAMINA 14 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Athletics 6 (+20)
Close Combat (Unarmed) 6 (+6)
Ranged Attack (Thrown) 6 (+6)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Diehard, Ultimate Effort (Toughness)

Powers
Invulnerability
Protection 6 [6]
Impervious Toughness 19 [19]
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Immunity 80 (Toughness Effects, Limited to Half-Effect) [40]

Fantastic Size and Strength
Growth 4 (Permanent) [4]
Enhanced Strength 15 (Limited to Lifting) [15]

Unstoppable
Speed 2 [2]
Immunity 5 (Entrapment) [5]

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)
Thrown +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)

Defense
Dodge +0, Parry +0, Toughness +20, Fortitude +14, Will +6





Now, something to note about this build is that I didn't include the famed helmet that blocks psychic attacks. This was for a few reasons. First, his immunities were a bit pricey. Not actually too crazy though, so that's not the real reason. The real reason is this: no two people seem to agree on how expensive an immunity to psychic effects should be and it really does vary from campaign to campaign. If you really want to add it, first decide on what price you deem fair for that power in your typical game then make it removable and hack back on other things in the build as needed. Also of note, this build is still a bit of a team buster despite being PL 10 since it takes a rank 21 attack to have even a chance of harming him unless that attack isn't physical in nature. So, yeah, don't mess with the Juggernaut.

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, ok. I couldn't resist. Here's a version of the build with the helmet. Not as strong but a lot harder to take down. Also of note, I chose 20 ranks of immunity, which seems about right for an X-Men campaign, but 10 ranks might also work for some campaigns, in which case the device would only cost 8 points.


*Juggernaut*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 14 STAMINA 14 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 6 (+6)
Ranged Attack (Thrown) 6 (+6)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Diehard, Ultimate Effort (Toughness)

Powers
Invulnerability
Protection 6 [6]
Impervious Toughness 19 [19]
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Immunity 80 (Toughness Effects, Limited to Half-Effect) [40]

Fantastic Size and Strength
Growth 4 (Permanent) [4]
Enhanced Strength 3 (Limited to Lifting) [3]

Unstoppable
Speed 1 [1]
Immunity 5 (Entrapment) [5]

Mind-Protecting Helmet (Device, Removable) --- [16]
Immunity 20 (Mental Effects) [20]

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)
Thrown +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29)

Defense
Dodge +0, Parry +0, Toughness +20, Fortitude +14, Will +6

----------


## TerrickTerran

Juggernaut is awesome. Might have to use him in a game sometime.

----------


## MutantDragon

> Juggernaut is awesome. Might have to use him in a game sometime.


Thanks! I was really pleased with how the build turned out.

----------


## MutantDragon

Come one, come all! The card slinging X-Man is here!

*Gambit*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 2 STAMINA 4 AGILITY 4
FIGHTING 8 DEXTERITY 4
INTELLIGENCE 2 AWARENESS 1 PRESENCE 3

Skills
Close Combat (Staff) 4 (+12)
Ranged Combat (Kinetic Projectiles) 8 (+12)
Stealth 10 (+14)
Sleight of Hand 8 (+12)
Deception 8 (+11)
Perception 6 (+7)
Expertise (Gambling) 10 (+12)
Expertise (Thief) 10 (+12)

Advantages
Accurate Attack, Equipment, Evasion, Improved Aim, Improved Critical 2 (Kinetic Projectile), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Quick-Draw, Takedown, Throwing Mastery, Defensive Roll 2

Powers
Kinetic Charging of Melee Weapons
Strength-Based Damage 4 (Limited to while using a melee weapon) [2]

Explosive Kinetic Charge
Kinetic Projectile: Damage 8 (Ranged, Limited to when throwing an object, Penetrating 8) [16]
	Kinetic Bomb: Damage 8 (Burst Area, Limited to after touching an object, Triggered (something touching the object)) [1]
	Kinetic Grenade: Damage 8 (Ranged, Burst Area, Limited to when throwing an object) [1]

Equipment
Staff: Strength-Based Damage 2 [2]
Bajillions of Cards [1]
Multitool [1]
Body Armor: Protection 1 [1]

Offense
Unarmed +8 (+2 Damage, DC 17)
Staff +12 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Kinetic Projectile +12 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Kinetic Bomb DC 18 (+8 Damage, DC 23)

Defense
Dodge +13, Parry +13, Toughness +7, Fortitude +8, Will +12

----------


## MutantDragon

As far as Loki's pawns go, this guy might be one of the mightiest (and stupidest). His mean and tough and can hit like a ton of bricks (sometimes literally). Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you one Carl "Crusher" Creel, aka the *Absorbing Man!*

*Absorbing Man*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 4 STAMINA 4 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 2 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE -1 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Athletics 4 (+8)
Close Combat (Ball & Chain) 4 (+6)
Intimidation 8 (+8)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Improved Critical (Ball & Chain) 4, Diehard, Great Endurance

Powers
Absorption
Variable 10 (Mimicking the properties of materials, Free Action, Limited to only transforming into touched materials) [80]

Ball & Chain (Device, Easily Removable) --- [6]
Strength-Based Damage 2, Reach 2, Penetrating 6 [10]

Offense
Unarmed +2 (+4 Damage, DC 19)
Ball & Chain +6 (+6 Damage, DC 21)

Defense
Dodge +7, Parry +7, Toughness +4, Fortitude +6, Will +6

----------


## MutantDragon

Well, folks, I've done it. I've statted up the defender of freedom and advocate of liberty, the one, the only, the mighty...*STUPENDOUS MAN!!!*

*Stupendous Man*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 15 STAMINA 15 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 1 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 4 (+5)
Ranged Attack (Thrown) 5 (+5)
Expertise (Calvinball) 7 (+7)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Interpose

Powers
Diminutive Stature
Shrinking 4 (Permanent, Limited to only affecting size and mass ranks, Innate) [3]

Stupendous Invulnerability
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Impervious Toughness 11 [11]

Stupendous Muscles of Magnitude
Enhanced Strength 14 (Limited to lifting) [14]

Stupendous Powers
Stupendous Flight: Flight 9 [18]
	Stupendous Flight 2: Flight 18 (Distracting) [1]
	Stupendous Speed: Speed 9, Quickness 9 [1]
	Flight & Stupendous Strength: Flight 5, Enhanced Strength 8 (Limited to lifting) [1]
	Stupendous Strength: Enhanced Strength 18 (Limited to lifting) [1]
	Stupendous Powers of Reasoning: Enhanced Intelligence 5, Variable 1 (Skills and Advantages) [1]

Ultra-Sonic Hearing
Senses 3 (Extended Hearing, Ultra-Hearing, Radio) [3]


Offense
Unarmed +5 (+15 Damage, DC 30)
Thrown +5 (+15 Damage, D30)

Defense
Dodge +5, Parry +5, Toughness +15, Fortitude +15, Will +5

----------


## MutantDragon

Get ready to flee in terror of the primal forces that have been unleashed. If you thought his alter egos were bad, you haven't seen anything yet. He'll shock, terrify, and disgust you. The wonder kid himself, fabled creation of Bill Watterson, I present to you...._Calvin!_

*Calvin*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH -3 STAMINA 0 AGILITY 1
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Ranged Combat (Transmogrifier Gun) 6 (+6)
Expertise (Calvinball) 12 (+12)
Expertise (Dinosaurs) 10 (+10)
Expertise (Superheroes) 10 (+10)
Expertise (Troublemaking) 20 (+20)

Advantages
Luck 5, Favored Foe (Babysitters), Skill Mastery (Expertise: Troublemaking), Taunt, Last Chance (Expertise: Troublemaking), Ultimate Effort (Expertise: Troublemaking), Inventor

Powers
Diminutive Stature
Shrinking 4 (Permanent, Innate) [5]

Vast Imagination
Illusion 32 (Limited: Only Calvin can see the illusions) [80]

Cardboard Box (Device, Easily Removable) --- [8]
Transmogrifier: Morph 4 (Limited: Others dont see the effects of the transformation) [10]
	Time Machine: Movement 3 (Time Travel 3) [1]
	Duplicator: Summon 2 (Attitude: Unfriendly, Multiple Minions 3, Active) [1]

Transmogrifier Gun (Device, Easily Removable) --- [11]
Affliction 10 (Resisted by Fortitude, Transformed, Limited to 3rd Degree, Ranged, Concentration, Quirk: Only Calvin sees any physical difference in a transformed target [-1]) [19]

Offense
Unarmed +0 (-3 Damage, DC 12)
Transmogrifier Gun +6 (DC 20 Affliction)

Defense
Dodge +5, Parry +2, Toughness +0, Fortitude +0, Will +5

----------


## MutantDragon

Getting back to Marvel, I have finally put together my take on the star spangled Avenger known as CAPTAIN AMERICA!!

*Captain America*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 4 STAMINA 5 AGILITY 5
FIGHTING 10 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 2

Skills
Close Combat (Shield Bash) 4 (+14)
Close Combat (Unarmed) 4 (+14)
Ranged Combat (Shield Toss) 12 (+14)
Persuasion 8 (+10)
Perception 10 (+10)
Insight 10 (+10)
Athletics 8 (+12)
Acrobatics 8 (+13)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Improved Initiative, Inspire, Evasion, Improved Defense, Defensive Roll, Precise Attack (Shield Toss, Cover), Uncanny Dodge, Leadership, Assessment, Diehard, Fearless, Extraordinary Effort, Great Endurance, Instant Up, Interpose, Teamwork, Agile Feint, Languages 3 (German, French, Russian)

Powers
Shield (Device, Removable) --- [16]
Enhanced Defenses: Dodge 4, Parry 4 [8]
Shield Toss: Strength-Based Damage 2 (Ranged 4, Ricochet 5) [11]
	Shield Bash: Strength-Based Damage 2 (Penetrating 6) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +14 (+4 Damage, DC 19)
Shield Toss +14 (+6 Damage, DC 21)
Shield Bash +14 (+6 Damage, DC 21)

Defense
Dodge +14, Parry +14, Toughness +6, Fortitude +6, Will +14

----------


## MutantDragon

Behold, the king of Atlantis! The mighty Sub-Mariner!

*Sub-Mariner*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 12 STAMINA 12 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 8 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 1 PRESENCE 2

Skills
Ranged Combat (Thrown) 8 (+8)
Athletics 3 (+15)
Persuasion 7 (+9)
Insight 6 (+7)
Perception 6 (+7)
Expertise (Oceans) 8 (+8)
Expertise (Kingship) 8 (+8)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Favored Environment (Underwater), Status (King of Atlantis), Wealth 5

Powers
Atlantean Adaption
Swimming 8 [8]
Movement 1 (Environmental Adaption: Underwater) [2]
Immunity 1 (Drowning) [1]

Ankle Wings
Flight 3 [6]

Unearthly Might
Enhanced Strength 3 (Limited to lifting) [3]
Impervious Toughness 10 [10]

Offense
Unarmed +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Thrown +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +12, Fortitude +12, Will +8

----------


## MutantDragon

Well, After giving stats to Cap, I felt the urge to make another fellow who once held the name, costume, and shield. A man who started first as a villain and rather quickly went off the rails as Captain America. A man who was presumed dead after a faked attack, and who was instead remade as *The US Agent!*

*US Agent*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 8 STAMINA 8 AGILITY 4
FIGHTING 7 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Shield Bash) 3 (+10)
Close Combat (Unarmed) 3 (+10)
Ranged Combat (Shield Toss) 8 (+10)
Intimidation 11 (+11)
Perception 6 (+6)
Athletics 8 (+16)
Acrobatics 5 (+9)
Deception 6 (+6)
Expertise (Being a Jerk) 10 (+10)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Defensive Attack, Improved Initiative, Evasion, Improved Defense, Defensive Roll, Uncanny Dodge, Diehard, Fearless, Extraordinary Effort, Great Endurance, Benefit 2 (Cypher, Security Clearance), Taunt, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Chokehold, Improved Smash, Weapon Break, Takedown, Startle

Powers
Souped Up Super-Soldier
Enhanced Strength 1 (Limited to Lifting) [1]
Speed 2 [2]
Leaping 1 [1]
Immunity 2 (Toxins, Disease, Limited to Half Effect) [1]

Shield (Device, Removable) --- [20]
Enhanced Defenses: Dodge 4, Parry 4 [8]
Shield Toss: Strength-Based Damage 2 (Ranged 6, Ricochet 3, Penetrating 5) [11]
	Shield Bash: Strength-Based Damage 2 (Penetrating 10) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +10 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Shield Toss +10 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Shield Bash +10 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +11, Parry +11, Toughness +9, Fortitude +13, Will +7

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Well, After giving stats to Cap, I felt the urge to make another fellow who once held the name, costume, and shield. A man who started first as a villain and rather quickly went off the rails as Captain America. A man who was presumed dead after a faked attack, and who was instead remade as *The US Agent!*
> 
> *US Agent*
> PL 10 (150)
> STRENGTH 8 STAMINA 8 AGILITY 4
> FIGHTING 7 DEXTERITY 2
> INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0
> 
> Skills
> ...


I dare you to do matter eater lad.

----------


## MutantDragon

> I dare you to do matter eater lad.


Don't say I never did anything for you.

*Matter-Eater Lad*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 2 STAMINA 4 AGILITY 2
FIGHTING 4 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 2 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 1

Skills
Close Combat (Bite) 2 (+6)
Technology 4 (+6)
Vehicles 4 (+6)
Perception 2 (+4)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Equipment, Defensive Roll, Benefit 7 (Status: Senator, Diplomatic Immunity, Wealth 5)

Powers
Bismollian Physiology
Immunity 2 (Toxins, Diseases, Limited to when ingested) [1]
Quickness 12 (Limited to eating) [12]
Senses 2 (Analytical Taste, Acute Taste) [2]
Burrowing 6 (Penetrating) [12]

Super-Bite
Strength-Based Damage 12 (Penetrating 14) Linked to Weaken 10 (Toughness, Affects Objects) [46]

Equipment
Flight Ring
Flight 2 [4]

Protective Costume
Protection 1 [1]

Offense
Unarmed +4 (+2 Damage, DC 17)
Bite +6 (+14 Damage, DC 29 Linked to Weaken Toughness 10, DC 20)

Defense
Dodge +12, Parry +12, Toughness +6, Fortitude +13, Will +7

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Don't say I never did anything for you.
> 
> *Matter-Eater Lad*
> PL 10 (150)
> STRENGTH 2 STAMINA 4 AGILITY 2
> FIGHTING 4 DEXTERITY 2
> INTELLIGENCE 2 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 1
> 
> Skills
> ...


Awesome bro! Thanks I'm saving this!

----------


## MutantDragon

> Awesome bro! Thanks I'm saving this!


Glad to help! It was a fun build and I got to learn about a somewhat obscure DC character!

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, here's a generic manipulator of magnetism.

*Magnetism Manipulator*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 4 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 8 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Technology 10 (+18)
Expertise (Science) 10 (+18)
Ranged Combat (Magnetics) 8 (+8)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Eidetic Memory, Improvised Tools, Inventor, Benefit 3 (Wealth 3), Skill Mastery (Technology), Skill Mastery (Science)

Powers
Magnetic Control
Magnetics: Move Object 12 (Perception Ranged, Damaging, Precise, Limited Material (Metals), Increased Mass 8) [45]

Ride Magnetic Fields
Flight 4 [8]

Constant Force Field
Protection 10, Impervious 11 [21]
Immunity 20 (Energy, Limited to half effect) [10]

Offense
Unarmed +0 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Magnetics +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)

Defense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +14, Fortitude +9, Will +11

----------


## MutantDragon

Howdy, folks. I figured it's time for me to reveal my latest creation. I preface this by saying I originally expected this guy to be massively over budget, yet I had to really reach to bring him up to 150 points, despite him being extremely effective. As it turns out, making a variable effect limited shaves a lot of points. Anyway, I now present to you...

*Taskmaster*
PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 3 STAMINA 3 AGILITY 5
FIGHTING 13 DEXTERITY 5
INTELLIGENCE 3 AWARENESS 3 PRESENCE 1

Skills
Acrobatics 10 (+15)
Athletics 8 (+11)
Expertise (Mercenary) 8 (+11)
Vehicles 8 (+13)
Insight 9 (+12)
Perception 7 (+10)
Treatment 2 (+5)
Technology 2 (+5)

Advantages
Ranged Attack 10, Defensive Roll 2, Assessment, Eidetic Memory, Jack of All Trades, Equipment 7, All-Out Attack, Defensive Attack, Power Attack, Accurate Attack, Improved Defense, Close Combat 2, Take down 2, Chokehold

Powers
Photographic Reflexes
Variable 4 (Skills and Advantages, Move Action, Limited to what is physically observable and replicable) [16]
Variable 2 (Powers that are non-superhuman in origin, Move Action, Limited to what is physically observable and replicable) [8]
Comprehend 2 (Languages, Quirk: Must spend at least one round observing the language in use -1) [3]
Feature 1 (Mimicry) [1]

Equipment
Weapons
Bow & Really Sharp Arrow: Damage 5 (Ranged, Penetrating 5) [15]
	Sword: Strength-Based Damage 2 (Penetrating 5, Multiattack) [1]
	Bow & Explosive Arrow: Damage 5 (Ranged, Burst Area) [1]
	Guns: Damage 5 (Ranged, Multiattack) [1]
	Bow & Snarrow: Affliction 5 (Ranged, Cumulative, Resisted by Dodge, Extra Condition, Limited Degree, Overcome by Damage; Hindered and Vulnerable, Defenseless and Immobilized) [1]

Skull Mask
Gas Mask & Commlink [2]

Shield
Enhanced Dodge 2, Enhanced Parry 2 [4]
Shield Toss: Strength-Based Damage 2 (Ranged 3, Ricochet 4) [9]
	Shield Bash: Strength-Based Damage 2 (Penetrating 5) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +15 (+3 Damage, DC 18)
Bow & Really Sharp Arrow +15 (+5 Damage, DC 20)
Bow & Explosive Arrow DC 15 (+5 Damage, DC 20)
Bow & Snarrow +15 (Affliction 5, DC 15)
Guns +15 (+5 Damage, DC 20)
Sword +15 (+5 Damage, DC 20)

Defense
Dodge +15, Parry +15, Toughness +5, Fortitude +6, Will +14

----------


## MutantDragon

I would like to add a disclaimer to my Taskmaster build. This build is _not_ comic accurate. I generally tried to stay with the spirit of his powers, but the languages thing isn't something he has ever, to my knowledge, displayed and he certainly doesn't have eidetic memory in the comics (quite the opposite, in fact). Still, this was my way of having fun with it, so feel free to use it or discard it as you wish.

----------


## MutantDragon

So, upon reviewing my builds, there is one consistent and glaring error I have noticed: I treated Permanent effects as -1 per rank to cost. While listed as such in the modifiers section, I failed to take into account that one must first buy the continuous modifier for a particular power. I.e. the total cost adjustment would be +0 per rank. In other words, I done goofed. So...that's something I may or may not get around to correcting later. Sorry folks.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> So, upon reviewing my builds, there is one consistent and glaring error I have noticed: I treated Permanent effects as -1 per rank to cost. While listed as such in the modifiers section, I failed to take into account that one must first buy the continuous modifier for a particular power. I.e. the total cost adjustment would be +0 per rank. In other words, I done goofed. So...that's something I may or may not get around to correcting later. Sorry folks.


It's fine point buy systems are complicated.

----------


## MutantDragon

> It's fine point buy systems are complicated.


Indeed they are. It probably doesn't help that the wording on permanent isn't exactly the most clear. Oh well. Problems for future me.

----------


## MutantDragon

Ah, yes, the silver-hued herald of Galactus, the Silver Surfer!

PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 10 STAMINA 12 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 6 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 1 AWARENESS 1 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Expertise (Cosmic) 12 (+13)
Ranged Combat (Power Cosmic) 8 (+8)

Advantages
All-Out-Attack, Power Attack

Powers
Silver, Spacefaring Body
Impervious Toughness 11 [11]
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]

Power Cosmic
Cosmic Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged, Penetrating 12) [36]
	Cosmic Burst: Damage 10 (Burst Area 2, Penetrating 6) [1]
	Molecular Manipulation: Transform 5 (Ranged, Continuous, Anything into Anything, Increased Mass 6, Distracting) [1]
	Life Detection: Senses 36 (Life Detection (Extended 34, Tracking)) [1]

Cosmic Surfboard
Flight 10 (Platform) [10]
	Space Travel 3 (Platform) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Cosmic Blast +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Cosmic Burst DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +12, Fortitude +12, Will +8

----------


## MutantDragon

Ok, here's a PL 10 Green Lantern. This build is fairly generic but pretty easy to tweak in order to achieve whatever lantern you have in mind.

PL 10 (150)
STRENGTH 1 STAMINA 2 AGILITY 1
FIGHTING 3 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 1 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Ranged Combat (Power Ring) 6 (+8)
Expertise (Space Cop) 6 (+7)
Insight 4 (+6)
Expertise (Choose One) 4 (+5)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Fearless, Benefit (Space Cop)

Powers
Power Ring (Device, Removable) --- [88]
Green Energy
Energy Constructs: Create 10 (Movable, Impervious, Precise) [41]
	Energy Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged, Penetrating 12) [1]
	Energy Bomb: Damage 10 (Ranged, Burst Area 2) [1]
	Communicator: Communication 5 (Radio, Area, Selective, Subtle 2) [1]
	Scanner: Variable 5 (Senses, Move Action) [1]
	Energy Beam: Move Object 20 [1]
	Energy Snare: Affliction 10 (Resisted by Dodge, Overcome by Damage, Extra Condition, Limited Degree, Ranged, Cumulative; Hindered and Vulnerable, Defenseless and Immobilized) [1]

Automatic Force Field
Protection 12 (Impervious 11) [23]
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]

Database and Instant Costume
Feature 2 (Quick Change, Oan Database) [2]

Universal Translator
Comprehend 4 (Languages) [8]

Com Link
Senses 1 (Com Link  Great Power Batter at Oa) [1]

Energy Flight
Flight 9 [18]
	Movement 4 (Space Travel 3, Zero-Gravity Adaption) [1]
--- (110)

Offense
Unarmed +3 (+1 Damage, DC 16)
Energy Blast +8 (+12 Damage, DC 27)
Energy Bomb DC 20 (+10 Damage, DC 25)

Defense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +14, Fortitude +8, Will +12

----------


## TerrickTerran

Green Lantern builds are among my favorites. You can make them similar and yet quite different. Thanks for said build.

----------


## MutantDragon

> Green Lantern builds are among my favorites. You can make them similar and yet quite different. Thanks for said build.


They certainly are interesting to put together. It was really fun to work on, and I'm glad you found it interesting!

----------

